# Mk4 Jetta HID's???



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

Hi, I have a Mk4 '00 Jetta GLX with stock headlights, I want to convert them to HID without too much expense. I found this kit:
http://www.hidstores.com/store....html
Which would replace the stock High/Low beam bulb.
If I put this in the stock housing, will it work? Or do I need to buy special housings? Also what would I have to do to integrate this universal kit into my Jetta wiring wise?
Thanks
Ukferrari


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta HID's??? (ukferrari)*

bump


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta HID's??? (ukferrari)*

Read Thinking of converting to HID?


----------



## ukferrari (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta HID's??? (dennisgli)*

Ok so where can I buy pre HID installed assembled headlight units that I can just swap in place of the stock headlights?


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta HID's??? (ukferrari)*

ECS Tuning


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Mk4 Jetta HID's??? (dennisgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dennisgli* »_ECS Tuning


Dennis is right. And it's the only way to do it (sans a true projector retrofit). No offense meant but the mk4 Jetta NA headlights SUCK as it is and putting HIDs through those housings will magnify any imperfections in the headlamp - all at the expense of other drivers. 
Good luck with your decision. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Maybe just stock ecodes??? They are pretty good lamps.


----------

